# Uber took there 20% out of the guarantee money WHAT!!!!!



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Uber took there 20% cut out of the my guarantee money WHAT!!!!! I guess not only do you own Uber the 20% out of your fair's but also the guarantee hourly rate to.......No shit

Nice Uber, Please next time can you buy me dinner before you **** me


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

lol. sleazy at best. nice job Luber. (get it? Lube?)


----------



## jimmydewrag1 (Dec 9, 2014)

How does UBER make money if they get no percentage? New here do not flame me too bad.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

They used to guarantee earnings on these guarantees. Now they guarantee fares.

See the difference? It's all in how they word the offer.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Sounds like an accounting trick to increase reported earnings. Now we know how the $40 billion valuation is being calculated.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> Uber took there 20% cut out of the my guarantee money WHAT!!!!! I guess not only do you own Uber the 20% out of your fair's but also the guarantee hourly rate to.......No shit
> 
> Nice Uber, Please next time can you buy me dinner before you **** me


Every Uber guarantee I have been involved in was listed as before the 20%. So I'm thinking they didn't screw you over.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

jimmydewrag1 said:


> How does UBER make money if they get no percentage? New here do not flame me too bad.


 i'll skip over the % part and the weekly fee part..even if there were no fees or commissions, I cant think of anything at the moment, but im sure they can find other things..or they can just invent a reason.. maybe an uber luxury tax perhaps, ydadyadyadady


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Uber should just say up front the guarantee hourly rate will be $1600 per hour Not $20.00 per hour like they do. So you think you are getting $20.00 but in reality it's only $16.00....Just more use car selling tricks

That's why I stop driving.....Now I just market Uber pay's a lot more.....LOL I'm the pimp now


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

My guarantees are not having 20% taken out...so wondering if it varies from market to market??


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

It does my pass guarantees 20% wasn't taken out but this time was. Its hit or miss this these guys


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> Uber took there 20% cut out of the my guarantee money WHAT!!!!! I guess not only do you own Uber the 20% out of your fair's but also the guarantee hourly rate to.......No shit
> 
> Nice Uber, Please next time can you buy me dinner before you **** me


The guarantee clearly states that's its total FARES not total EARNINGS. You weren't screwed, just read things better next time.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

*HAPPY TURKEY DAY!* We expect lots of trips to and from the airport,higher than normal demand on Wednesday night. Plus, the Longhorn Football team is hosting their final home game on Thursday evening!

Check out our guarantees below (don't forget to opt in!) and get on the road to take advantage, and make a few extra bucks to spend on Black Friday!

From all of us here at Uber Austin, we wish you and your families a happy and healthy Thanksgiving!

*THANKSGIVING WEEK GUARANTEES*












If you make less than the guarantee amount in fares, we'll adjust Monday's invoice to ensure you earn at least the guarantee amount per hour that you spend online.

REMEMBER: if you qualify, this guarantee is just the minimum that you will earn.

Guarantee Details:


Opt in by clicking the blue button above
Go online near downtown Austin (see coverage map)
Must be online at least *75% of the guarantee period* (e.g. 3 out of 4 total hours)
Must accept at least *80% of your requests*
Must complete at least the *5 trips* within the guarantee period
Must maintain at least a *4.7 rating* during the guarantee period
The guarantee applies to the time you spend online, not just on a trip

Were do you see that ?????????????? said's no lower then the guarantee


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> *HAPPY TURKEY DAY!* We expect lots of trips to and from the airport,higher than normal demand on Wednesday night. Plus, the Longhorn Football team is hosting their final home game on Thursday evening!
> 
> Check out our guarantees below (don't forget to opt in!) and get on the road to take advantage, and make a few extra bucks to spend on Black Friday!
> 
> ...


Wow, you really can't read. It clearly states it here:

If you make less than the guarantee amount in FARES, we'll adjust Monday's invoice to ensure you earn at least the guarantee amount per hour that you spend online.

IT SAYS FARES, NOT EARNINGS


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

STOP STOP STOP

Missing the original point of this thread Uber said's you will earn no less then guarantee amount. That's not true when they take out 20%.....You get less then the guarantee amount.....Cash in pocket.that's what counts

What's with the name calling ? No wonder you are in DC just like the politician you like to redirect and confuse the issue....Stay on point


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

You're trying to spin the text of the guarantee to suit your point of view. There is no point of view, just written text.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

You got a guarantee? I wish I had a guarantee. I wouldn't complain, you got something. Around here we get NOTHING!


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

Upon further review....I may have misunderstood the original discussion (not surprising since I am a newbie) - having said that - I just got this email yesterday (UBER Roanoke):

* IMPORTANT GUARANTEES CHANGING FROM NET TO GROSS*

We just wanted to let you know that there will be a slight adjustment to how we quote hourly guarantees in our weekly emails - but there will be no negative impact to your bottom-line pay.

Going forward, during hours where we offer guarantees, you will see them quoted at the hourly rate before Uber's 20% technology fee is applied, rather than what you saw quoted previously, which was the rate after the technology fee is applied. From these new quoted fares, Uber will deduct the 20% technology fee.

For example, if we previously quoted an hourly guarantee as $12/hour, it will now be quoted as $15/hour, and Uber will take a 20% technology fee, so you will still take home the same $12/hour pay as before. These gross fare guarantees do not include the $1 safe rides fee applied to each trip.

You will not see any negative impact to your take home pay as a result of this change to reporting, but please let us know if you have any questions!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

This is a HUGE issue... but NOT because of the driver.

Uber is now saturated with operating capital from investors wanting the value of the company to increase. The value of "growth" companies like Uber increase when their revenues increase, even without profitability yet (see Amazon.com).

What Uber is doing here is paying a driver, say $100 for a guarantee, and then taking $20 of that $100 it paid from it's own capital as a commission. This results in $20 of REVENUE hitting Uber's books.

This however is NOT revenue by any GAAP method. It is a shell game of moving the company's capital to revenue to make the company's income look higher than it actually is. This could be BIG trouble for Uber if it continues this method.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> Uber took there 20% cut out of the my guarantee money WHAT!!!!! I guess not only do you own Uber the 20% out of your fair's but also the guarantee hourly rate to.......No shit
> 
> Nice Uber, Please next time can you buy me dinner before you **** me


You did not know that, I guess live and learn, yes their cut is part of your guaranteed gross fare, lol. Like I have said numerous times, uber are nothing but snakes in the grass. I fell for those gross fare guarantees once "when they first started them" and only once. I guess you never read one of my previous posts where I brought that up.


----------



## GvilleTess (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello all, I've only been driving for 5 weeks now but I also noticed the change in calculations for the Hourly Guarantee payouts. I sent an email to the regional rep and he answered that it is in fact based on my gross total fares of the qualifying hours. However, when they made the calculations, they subtracted the total of my earnings (after the commission) rather than the total of fares I actually drove, then took another 20% out of the "top-up" amount. I am trying to explain this to the rep via email but I can't seem to get him to understand. Should I even bother?

My main issue is that these calculations seem to be done by hand by a different person each week b/c there is no consistancy.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

UberDC said:


> The guarantee clearly states that's its total FARES not total EARNINGS. You weren't screwed, just read things better next time.


*IMPORTANT GUARANTEES CHANGING FROM NET TO GROSS*

We just wanted to let you know that there will be a slight adjustment to how we quote hourly guarantees in our weekly emails - but there will be no negative impact to your bottom-line pay.

Going forward, during hours where we offer guarantees, you will see them quoted at the hourly rate before Uber's 20% technology fee is applied, rather than what you saw quoted previously, which was the rate after the technology fee is applied. From these new quoted fares, Uber will deduct the 20% technology fee.

For example, if we previously quoted an hourly guarantee as $12/hour, it will now be quoted as $15/hour, and Uber will take a 20% technology fee, so you will still take home the same $12/hour pay as before. These gross fare guarantees do not include the $1 safe rides fee applied to each trip.

You will not see any negative impact to your take home pay as a result of this change to reporting, but please let us know if you have any questions!
Who right now


----------



## nspunx4 (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't think its about stating revenue I think it's about protecting themselves by someone making the claim that because they were paid an hourly rate they should have been classified as an employee.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> *IMPORTANT GUARANTEES CHANGING FROM NET TO GROSS*
> 
> We just wanted to let you know that there will be a slight adjustment to how we quote hourly guarantees in our weekly emails - but there will be no negative impact to your bottom-line pay.
> 
> ...


Double check the email to see if it says gross or net.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't understand why Uber would go to all of the accounting trouble to "Rob Peter to pay Paul". This really makes no sense at all.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

I can think of 42 Billion reasons LOL


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

Minimum hourly guarantee, bonuses etc are added to the net after all Uber commissions have been deducted.;


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

While it is how it works in most markets, it's another demonstration of Uber tricking the partner. Guaranteeing a rate and then taking a percentage back? It's bullshit. Obviously there system can pay out a rate without a fee. As has been said before, the drivers are more the fooled customers in this business than the passengers.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Samename said:


> While it is how it works in most markets, it's another demonstration of Uber tricking the partner. Guaranteeing a rate and then taking a percentage back? It's bullshit. Obviously there system can pay out a rate without a fee. As has been said before, the drivers are more the fooled customers in this business than the passengers.


I would almost go as far as to call this money laundering. I really need to hit up a few accountant friends I have to see what reason any company would need to pay out and then take back a percentage of that payout.

This reminds me of stores that want to "charge tax" on an item thats free. It's zero dollars, how can you pay tax on something that is zero dollars. I like when I can piss off a store clerk especially when they are trying to take advantage and pocket a few dollars on a free item.


----------



## nspunx4 (Dec 7, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I would almost go as far as to call this money laundering. I really need to hit up a few accountant friends I have to see what reason any company would need to pay out and then take back a percentage of that payout.
> 
> This reminds me of stores that want to "charge tax" on an item thats free. It's zero dollars, how can you pay tax on something that is zero dollars. I like when I can piss off a store clerk especially when they are trying to take advantage and pocket a few dollars on a free item.


It's because if they paid you a flat hourly amount that could be used against them in an independent contractor lawsuit or enforcement action by arguing it's wages paid to an employee. Guaranteeing minimum fares makes it harder to argue that it is wages. I guarantee that is the reason for the change.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

nspunx4 said:


> It's because if they paid you a flat hourly amount that could be used against them in an independent contractor lawsuit or enforcement action by arguing it's wages paid to an employee. Guaranteeing minimum fares makes it harder to argue that it is wages. I guarantee that is the reason for the change.


Independent contractors can be paid by the hour.


----------



## nspunx4 (Dec 7, 2014)

IC vs EMPLOYEE cases are decided on many factors most importantly things like control, potential for loss, investment, usual course of business etc... So by making the payments fares instead of wages helps their case but would not be the single deciding factor.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> This is a HUGE issue... but NOT because of the driver.
> 
> Uber is now saturated with operating capital from investors wanting the value of the company to increase. The value of "growth" companies like Uber increase when their revenues increase, even without profitability yet (see Amazon.com).
> 
> ...


which it of course will, because the company is run by short-sighted buffoons.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I don't understand why Uber would go to all of the accounting trouble to "Rob Peter to pay Paul". This really makes no sense at all.


Bottom line accounting for the looks of more profit. IE fees collected.


----------



## nspunx4 (Dec 7, 2014)

I asked my CPA about this. He said that if company X pays out Y amount but keeps Q% as a fee they cannot count that as revenue. If they could it would be very easy to inflate reported earnings by paying out fake payments and keeping 99.9% fees.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

nspunx4 said:


> I asked my CPA about this. He said that if company X pays out Y amount but keeps Q% as a fee they cannot count that as revenue. If they could it would be very easy to inflate reported earnings by paying out fake payments and keeping 99.9% fees.


The best predictor of future behavior is relevant past behavior. Uber breaks laws and regulations as a matter of course. Accounting tricks would seem pretty benign by comparison.


----------



## nspunx4 (Dec 7, 2014)

Good point. I still think it's more of a way to make sure the guarantees don't look like wages.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberDC said:


> Wow, you really can't read. It clearly states it here:
> 
> If you make less than the guarantee amount in FARES, we'll adjust Monday's invoice to ensure you earn at least the guarantee amount per hour that you spend online.
> 
> IT SAYS FARES, NOT EARNINGS


Yes, it's FARES, not FAIR.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

nspunx4 said:


> It's because if they paid you a flat hourly amount that could be used against them in an independent contractor lawsuit or enforcement action by arguing it's wages paid to an employee. Guaranteeing minimum fares makes it harder to argue that it is wages. I guarantee that is the reason for the change.


Why do you think they started charging for the phones?


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

Just looked at my second week's statement and wondered why the total payout was less than I anticipated.

Uber totally got me on the Guarantees.

After barely missing the ratings requirements on my first week, now I learn a valuable lesson in Uber math. Based on the wording of emails I received after signing up, I feel a bit deceived.

I can't help thinking of Uber investor Ashton Kutcher and his show Punk'd.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ubercrashdummy said:


> Just looked at my second week's statement and wondered why the total payout was less than I anticipated.
> 
> Uber totally got me on the Guarantees.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad. I felt the same way with my first job at $1.50 an hour and found out that the government took out their chunk before I got mine.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Here's something for you...

Today...St Patrick's Day...Uber has $20 guarantee all day.
Here's the rub...
The qualifications state that for guarantees greater than >$20, you must complete 2 trips per hour. For guarantees less than<$20, complete 1 trip per hour.
Nowhere does it state how many trips must be completed for guarantees that are equal to =$20.

So I sent an email to ask and their answer is that you must complete 2 trips per hour (of course)...which we all know is impossible.
I guess they just conveniently left out the equal to =$20 part.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

ubercrashdummy said:


> Just looked at my second week's statement and wondered why the total payout was less than I anticipated.
> 
> Uber totally got me on the Guarantees.
> 
> ...


Another rookie got taken to the cleaners, LOL. What did you think you where getting the whole anchilada, uber gets their cut from every fare, no exceptions, you always need to take into account Uber's cut with any fare or guarantee.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

From the look of the riders app, every available driver, once again, fell for Ubers promises of riches if you drive on St Patrick's Day. 
All the suckers probably took off work today to drive.
Wish I could be there when each of them sees their pay stubs.
So glad I didn't go out today.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Another rookie got taken to the cleaners, LOL. What did you think you where getting the whole anchilada, uber gets their cut from every fare, no exceptions, you always need to take into account Uber's cut with any fare or guarantee.


The error was clearly mine. Glad to see it amuses you so much.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

UL Driver SF said:


> Every Uber guarantee I have been involved in was listed as before the 20%. So I'm thinking they didn't screw you over.


I already knew this and be happy it is only 20% of what needs to be covered. If you are owed $10 per hour, you will get $8 per hour. Some thought they would double dip in the fares that you did make. Uber is not going to give you 100% of a guarantee that they are offering to drivers. That doesn't make sense regardless of how you feel about the company!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Kalee said:


> From the look of the riders app, every available driver, once again, fell for Ubers promises of riches if you drive on St Patrick's Day.
> All the suckers probably took off work today to drive.
> Wish I could be there when each of them sees their pay stubs.
> So glad I didn't go out today.


I need to decide if I can still hide and play the guarantee game. If I am successful, I will then take a chance and pick up the really drunk riders after midnight as the guarantees suck eggs after midnight.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> This is a HUGE issue... but NOT because of the driver.
> 
> Uber is now saturated with operating capital from investors wanting the value of the company to increase. The value of "growth" companies like Uber increase when their revenues increase, even without profitability yet (see Amazon.com).
> 
> ...


They also have $80 extra in expenses for paying out the guarantee so what you see to me is not entirely accurate.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

OCBob said:


> They also have $80 extra in expenses for paying out the guarantee so what you see to me is not entirely accurate.


Uber's CFO just quit unexpectedly. There's probably a lot that Travis is telling investors that's not entirely accurate.


----------

